# PTAaron's modest setup...



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

Here is my setup... Including old equipment that has been replaced... 
Update 3/29/16

Mitsubishi 73" DLP TV - 73740
Old TV: Toshiba 57h94 CRT RPTV
Harman Kardon AVR 3600 as pre-amp
Harman Kardon AVR 635 as amp
Speakers: Pioneer SP-FS51-LR front towers, Pioneer SP-C21 Center, Emotiva ERD-1 surrounds, Dayton rears.
Old Speakers: Infinity TSS-450 5.1 system
Subwoofer: Elemental Designs A2-300 with Infinity 1260W replacement driver
Sony BDP-BX58 (S580) Blu-ray Player and SACD Player
Motorola DCX-3200 Cable Box
AppleTV2 (1080p version)
PS4
PS3
PS2
Wii
XBox
Pioneer S810S tape deck - no longer hooked up
Speaker wire by Monoprice
Harmony 1100 with RF extender and a couple of IR mini blasters in the room to control everything.
Behringer DSP-1224P (no longer hooked up)

In the house we also have: a Sony BDP-S570 and a Vizio LCD 42" tv in the living room, a cheap Dynex 19" LCD TV in my wife's office, and a 19" LED LCD Vizio over the bar.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

New addition recently is a Behringer DSP-1224P "Feedback Destroyer Pro" to add some EQ control for the sub. 
Pretty exciting... I know... try to contain yourselves!


----------

